Ask HN: Why are phone trees and call waiting still horrible in 2020? - radus
======
rdtwo
Because nobody has made an app or service that maps them and automatically
bypasses them. It should be possible to do but a bit expensive

------
dylz
Because people don't want to provide support. I absolutely hate worthless
phone trees, just give me a self service portal.

